# BTB.UN or PAR.UN



## AGHFX (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey all,


I'm looking to add a REIT to my TFSA and I was evaluating the ones that are eligible for DRIP through my online brokerage. My selection came down between BTB.UN and PAR.UN - both look like they have decent financials and I like their dividend yield. They are both diversified in the types of property, my only reservation with BTB.UN is their focus is in Quebec so I'm not sure if that will place a limit on their future cash flows. Does anyone recommend one over the other - or should I maybe split my money and invest in both?


Thank you!


----------



## Brainer (Oct 8, 2015)

I went hunting for info. and couldn't find anything all that helpful. Derek Warren, when interviewed, felt that BTB, having both a high payout ratio, and signficant debt, was maybe a little too risky. Has anyone calculated the debt manageability? I'm busy fixing family computers right now. Yield has been steady for years. I'm guessing BTB is the only significant player in Quebec right now.






AGHFX said:


> Hey all,
> 
> 
> I'm looking to add a REIT to my TFSA and I was evaluating the ones that are eligible for DRIP through my online brokerage. My selection came down between BTB.UN and PAR.UN - both look like they have decent financials and I like their dividend yield. They are both diversified in the types of property, my only reservation with BTB.UN is their focus is in Quebec so I'm not sure if that will place a limit on their future cash flows. Does anyone recommend one over the other - or should I maybe split my money and invest in both?
> ...


----------

